# Goldie & Sun Dance have an Egg



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Goldie and Sun Dance had thier first egg on May 10th 2008

I'll try to get a picture of it later on today


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats on your first egg


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you i'm hoping they're more succesful than my others ( pearl and hop a long didn't work because i found out he was to old -which explained the infertile eggs now if i could just get his mind off of nookie I walked in to them doing it in front of everyone , right in the middle of the community cage  and no matter how many times i tapped on the cage or put my hands in the cage and told them stop he didnt STUBBORN but lol), Bart and Lily have been together for a few months they've done their business many times but nothing at all


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Congradulations


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Congrats, hope it goes well.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you 

I got the pics uploaded on the pc just waiting on a video to get done on Photobucket so i can upload my pics next 

she had 2 in row went to take a pic of one, Looked @ the picture after i put it on my pc and there were 2 - sneeky lil girl lol

Wierd thing is - she didn't have the normal "big poop" she should of before laying an egg and she still doesnt


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

The big poop comes from holding it while they're in the nest box for really long periods of time, has she been spending all day in there?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

she spends a good portion of the day in it, I've seen her out 2 times today so far , and she was eating both times


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here are 2 of her eggs (I got to get the camera back there again she had a 3rd egg on the 13th, it's hard to get pics of thier eggs the don't move when you tap on the box before lifting the lid often, like my budgies do lol)










both Mom and dad sit on the eggs and have been since the 1st one was laid


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute little eggies, hopefully you get some beautiful babies out of them


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I hope you get some bubs


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

thank you 

I've tried several times through out the day to get a picture of all 3 eggs - but they aren't up for that, either both are in the nest box when i try or one of them and they won't move for nothing LOL 

but I'll eventually get one (by then they'll prob. be 4 eggs lol)


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

just as I suspected by the time they let me get a picture there was 4 eggs in but in one pic you can only see 3 lol 

Proud Daddy Sun Dance


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

Aawww more eggies I cant wait to see this diary progress lol its so exciting


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I wonder how many eggs they will lay.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What cute little eggies  I wonder how many bubs you will get.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

They had thier 5th egg today (thought she'd stop at 4 that's all pearl had) but differnt bird differnt amount 

they're awesome parents If they're not both in the box with the eggs it's always one or the other and the one out never stays out for long, 

I went in to water them this morning (my b/f feeds them I water and change the paper and do all the cleaning he helps sometimes lol), and I always start our watering session off with a "good morning ya'll" and then I whistle to them, well i heard a whistle back but it sounded like it was behind a closed door (that sort of muffled sound) well when i got closer to the whistling it was Sun Dance whistling to me from inside the nest box 

even know he's gonna b a daddy, and pulling daddy duties he still wants his whistling time with me (since he still won't let us touch him what so ever we have whistling time Lol)

I'll try to get a updated pic - hopefully i won't have any surprises like i did when i went to take the pic of the 1st egg (ended up bieng 2 and didn't know it til i uploaded my pics onto the computer LOL)


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

WE have a baby     our very 1st cockatiel baby


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww how cute  congrats on your very first baby :thumbu:


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

awww.... how cute!!!!.... congrats!!!.... can´t wait to see what mutations they are...

first you can´t wait to see if they lay eggs, then how many, then how many hatch, then mutations, then.... well....... you just can´t have enough of them can´t we...

please post as many pics as you can when you can...thanks!!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you thank you 

I'm a picture addict (well as long as i'm the one taking the pics lol) so there will be many many pics 

The dad is White Face Pearl (supposed to be pearl we'll defintaly know with the babies though lol) the mom is Cinnamon pearl - So if they're not split to anything we already know what we should be getting 

but Eh we thought the same with our budgies who've all suprised us in the end lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

awwwww what a beautiful ball of fluff


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats on the little bub!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you  should have another one tommorow or the next day
her 1st one should of hatched on the 28th, then the 29th for the second, then she laid the rest every other day like it's supposed to be So I just gotta be patient and wait


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

We got another baby this morning 

But it's white (white face mutation), According to the chart i used I shouldn't of had any white faces LOL (I even did it if sundance wasn't white face pearl just white face, that way i got all grey babies split to the mutations), then I did it w/ Goldie bieng split to white face and got White face pearls (which is what I'd love to have)

is it possiable in cockatiels for the females to be split to mutations ( i know budgies it's not like that)

but here are the 2 babies


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Aw!!! 

They are little balls of fluff. How cute!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

we know have 3 babies    

2 with white down and one with Yellow down


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:excited: Two little whiteface bubs, how exciting!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are so cute  I love how the little yellow one is laying in between the two white ones


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

I just love them all. 

Thanks for sharing the photos on the family's progress. It really is amazing.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bea said:


> :excited: Two little whiteface bubs, how exciting!!


yea but that wasn't how the chart i used said I'd get them lol they were supposed to be all Pearl's split to white face and split to cinnamon for the males and pearls split to white face for the females

So I re did it and made Goldie Split to white face(not sure if she is or not though) and I was getting white face pearls, (males also split to cinnamon), and Pearls split to whiteface (males also split to cinnamon)


But I guess time will tell


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats! Lil fluffy balls, god love them, how adorable.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

if you got whitefaces.... that means if one parent is visual the other HAS to be split.... (your case)

in other case were non are visual BOTH are splits to WF....

how cute two WF babies!!!.... I want one!!... could you send one my way


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

huskymom said:


> if you got whitefaces.... that means if one parent is visual the other HAS to be split.... (your case)
> 
> in other case were non are visual BOTH are splits to WF....
> 
> how cute two WF babies!!!.... I want one!!... could you send one my way


The dad is a white face (and we suspect Pearl as well because he has some white splotches that our other white face doesn't have and I've seen many pics of Just a white face and they didnt have them, but when i saw a picture of a adult male white face pearl he matched it to a T) the mom is a cinnamon Pearl (when i re did the chart i use online to see what the babies would be I made her split to white face, and got white face babies that way  - so it has to be her split to it, since the daddy is def. a white face) 


Here is the 4th baby - one more egg left to hatch


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They are all so cute!! :excited: Good Luck with them!!


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

wow!!... 3 WF´s... how cool!!!...

if you get some pearls... then you´´ll know for sure that dad is split to pearl... beacuse mom will only pass it to boys and they´ll be split to pearl, no non will be visual... unless dad is split to pearl in which case you´ll get visuals... but... they could be boys or girls as both parents have the pearl gene so it could be either way... unlike if dad was the only carrier of the pearl gene which would make all visual pearls girls....

can you get a closer pic to the eyes... just to sort out any lutino genes


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

i'll try to get a closer pic, but when either parent is in there they're not so nice, Specially goldie (over protective mom) out of the nest she's sweet as pie 

I don't think the dad is Split to pearl i think he's a white face pearl 

Let me dig through my photo bucket picutures, I have a good shot of his back and it shows the white "specs" as i call them because it looks like some one just put white paint on a tip of a brush and just touched here and there 


then I'll find the pic on the website i saw that matched him 

it might take me a few to find my pic though I have alot of pictures to go through lol


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ok Here is the dad (sun dance)











And here is a picture I found on a website of a Adult Mature White Face Pearl

http://www.cockatielsplusparrots.com/genome-whiteface-pearl.html


the only real differnce I noticed is the one on the websites white is more visiable in the picture (where Sun Dance's isn't but that is most likely my camera because we see them pretty well in person)



and the other white face male we have doesn't have the white "specks" like Sun Dance does he just has the normal grey color


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I think you could be right about Sundance being a pearl.  The babies are so cute!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What cute little bubs  I wonder if the last egg will hatch with yellow or white fluff.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> What cute little bubs  I wonder if the last egg will hatch with yellow or white fluff.


I know it's got me very curious and making it even harder on me to be Patient LOL 

I got to upload pics off my camer we took the babies out to see if they had red eyes or not (but none of them do) and I decided it would be the perfect oppertunity to get some decent pics 


Bea- I hope so, because then we'll get the white face pearls i've been wanting right off the bat and won't have to wait


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here are some pics of them out of the nest, in a bowl they were so fuzzy and cute I didn't wanna put them back, But Sun Dance was doing is pacing back and forth and calling for them so before putting them back in the nest I held the bowl up to the cage so he could see No harm was done and he calmed down a bit, and then as they were put back he chilled out completly and went back to his whistling self  



































this is the oldest of the 4


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute overload  I can't wait to see them grow


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh!!  

I think I would sit there all day and watch.

Maybe next year we will think about it. When I am more informed.

They are adorable!! Bless you and them.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

The 5th egg hatched 
and it is.........

Drum roll Please.......................




Ok i'll wait until next week to tell you 












JUST KIDDING 

it has Yellow down feathers


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:clap: How exciting, two yellow and three white! Can't wait to watch as they feather up!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats on all the eggs hatching thats great


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow. With five babies, do you have to assist with the feeding? So everyone is well fed?


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow! congrats on the babies, hope everything goes well.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Kfontan said:


> Wow. With five babies, do you have to assist with the feeding? So everyone is well fed?



So far they're doing it on thier own, and they're doing a great job, the babies are always full when we check on them 

but I am prepared if any aren't getting fed. I already have hand feeding formula and syrings  and I know how to hand feed them, I hand fed my lovebird Roxy ( she'll b 6 months old this month


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

It is great that they are still being fed by the parents!  
Good Luck!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

While cleaning out the nest box today, I decided to get some more pictures 

2 of them ( the 2 oldest) have one eye open ( we call it their Popeye look LOL)

I was also in the process of cleaning off the dried food from mommy and daddy feeding them 

it was blocking their nostrils and I didn't think that was a good thing. 

But here are the lil fluffy ones


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

They look like a little choir! How cute! Mom & Dad are okay with you handling them? Do the parents help with the cleaning?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

The parents are fine with us handling them 

I don't know if they clean them or not but i had to clean dried food off thier nostrils yesterday and today


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

They're so cute!! And look at those little crests popping through already, how cute!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you, I didn't wanna put them back today either, but i had to lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

So sweet


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

aaawwwwww!!!...how adorables!!!!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

So cute!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

here are a couple pics i took last night while my bf was cleaning out the nest box 




















babies 1st beak scratch  put it right to sleep too 











I have a video too of them sounding like little dinosaurs(doing their little hissing) but my b/f's cell phone rang right in the middle of it


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Awwww look at them all, there gorgeous


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Eeeeeeeppp!! They're so cute!!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you thank you  they're growing up so fast though


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I know!!! it amazes me how fast they grow


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

awwww..... I want one!!!.... could send me one over??.... pleeeease 

do the two youngest one have thier eyes open?.. they seem grayish... perhaps they are cinnamon??


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What gorgeous bubs


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

huskymom said:


> awwww..... I want one!!!.... could send me one over??.... pleeeease
> 
> do the two youngest one have thier eyes open?.. they seem grayish... perhaps they are cinnamon??



no the youngest 2 don't have their eyes open yet 

the 2nd youngest has white down, the baby has yellow down 

the Oldest has yellow down (starting to get pin feathers on it's wings Looks like it may be pearl (but not sure yet) and next 2 oldest are both with white down and just starting to get pin feathers on their wings


So I know 3 of them are going to be some sort of White face (Supposed to be White Face Pearl)

then the others should be pearls split to white face 

Thats granted if the parents are what they're supposed to be.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They are getting so big already! :lol: They are so gorgeous!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank You


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Awww compwetewy adowable!!!!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here's some more pictures I took this evening 


Baby 1 











Baby 2 










baby 3 










baby 4


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awww, two cinny pearls!!  Those babies are soooo cute!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

:blush: Thank you


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

There just gorgeous


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Awww so cute!!!

Wanna ship 1 to me? lol


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you 

We had a surprise this afternoon 

Baby 3 was peaking his head out of the nest box into the cage


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

So cute  Makes me want to hold them


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

hehe if ya do don't wear black or dark colors  

from all their feathers growing in i get covered in little white stuff


----------

